# Info on down pipe



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

Alright everyone i finally got the down pipe from zzp and i have a trifecta tune however i am waiting on my cable to load the tune to the car. My question for everyone is with the down pipe on i know the check engine light will come on but is the car going to run ok (no drivability issues or possible damage) with out the tune for a couple days till i get the cable or should i just stop being so anxious and wait the extra couple days till the cable comes in and do it all at once???


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

id just wait and do it all at once im not sure of any problems or issues as i dont have a down pipe, but... id just wait better off safe then sorry. i cant wait to see some of these results what tune did u end up going with? add video after if u cud as well friend.


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

I went with the trifecta premium spent a lil more then I wanted to but I hear the tune really brings these cars to life so y not right I will see what I can do to get a video up for everyone


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

awesome i look forward to that as im on the fence about a tune..


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

Ill let u know as soon as I get my cable I can load it and take a spin I did however get the windows done on my car and my wife's car as well they look amazing


----------

